

ISC Diary: What's The Deal With Bitcoin? - nikunjvaidya
http://isc.sans.org/diary.html?storyid=11059
The future of Bitcoin depends on those who will design its successor. If you are investing substantially in Bitcoin, you should at the very least be thinking about who has the keys to the next kingdom
======
nikunjvaidya
"The future of Bitcoin depends on those who will design its successor. If you
are investing substantially in Bitcoin, you should at the very least be
thinking about who has the keys to the next kingdom"

